# Newbie Sting-ray/Krate front fender question



## WiscoMike (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello all,

     I have kind of a newbie question, so bare with me   I am wondering if there is any difference in say a early 1964-65 Sting-ray front fender and a Krate front fender as far as overall size/length, I am assuming this would be a yes, but I am unsure.  I have a few different fenders I was looking to try out on my Krate custom bicycle and I don't want it to look overally botched up.  I would appreciate any feedback, and thanks in advance,

Mike


----------



## WiscoMike (Nov 25, 2011)

Here are a few of the pictures of the fender I was going to use.  If it isn't correct I'd rather just sell it, it's mint and I want to be sure I am using something correct before I go de-nosify it.  I believe it is a razor edge,


----------



## Xcruiser (Dec 27, 2011)

my understanding is that the fender you have (4 dimple) is correct for a 1969 and 1970 Krate(lemon,pea) etc. and is identical to 64-66 deluxe stingrays.They changed to the no dimple style in 1971 on.


----------



## KenC (Jan 3, 2012)

The Krate fender and the 64/66 springer fenders look the same, but they are different, the radius is not the same between a fender for a 20" tire and the radius for a 16" tire. You'll notice it when you try to put it on the bike.


----------

